# Albrecht-Route v2



## transalbi (23. April 2012)

Jede Transalp lässt sich noch optimieren, so auch meine Albrecht-Route. Auch wenn sie mittlerweile sogar in WIKIPEDIA zu finden ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Streckenführung statisch festgeschrieben sein muss. Mich hat zum Beispiel selbst die relativ lange Straßenpassage am zweiten Tag zwischen Landeck und St. Anton gestört. Deshalb habe ich mir die Zeit genehmen und dort in Ruhe recherchiert. Dabei habe eine alternative schöne Strecke gefunden, die zu großen Teilen abseits der Hauptstraße verläuft. Auch an verschiedenen anderen Stellen gibt es Trails und Schotterpisten statt Straßen und Radwege. Dabei bleibt grundsätzlich die klassische und bewährte Strecke erhalten.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Ideen hier im Forum.
Link hier

Albi


----------



## Anselm_X (23. April 2012)

Hallo Albi,
zwar werden mich jetzt einige als unverbesserlichen Warmduscher beschimpfen, aber ich habe die relativ reizlose Etappe zwischen Imst und Sankt Anton immer per Zug gemacht. Dazu einfach in Imst Bhf. einsteigen (vorher Radmitnahme recherchieren) und bis St. Anton durchfahren. Ist in 45 Minuten gemacht und kostet nicht die Welt. Die erste Übernachtung ist dann in St. Anton und am nächsten Tag geht es frisch fröhlich von da Richtung Verwalltal...

VG, Anselm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (24. April 2012)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Hallo Albi,
> zwar werden mich jetzt einige als unverbesserlichen Warmduscher beschimpfen, aber ich habe die relativ reizlose Etappe zwischen Imst und Sankt Anton immer per Zug gemacht. Dazu einfach in Imst Bhf. einsteigen (vorher Radmitnahme recherchieren) und bis St. Anton durchfahren. Ist in 45 Minuten gemacht und kostet nicht die Welt. Die erste Übernachtung ist dann in St. Anton und am nächsten Tag geht es frisch fröhlich von da Richtung Verwalltal...
> 
> VG, Anselm



Da finde ich eine super Idee! Somit sparst du dir die Sinnlose Asphaltkurbelei von Imst nach STANTON!


----------



## Hofbiker (24. April 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Jede Transalp lässt sich noch optimieren, so auch meine Albrecht-Route. Auch wenn sie mittlerweile sogar in WIKIPEDIA zu finden ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Streckenführung statisch festgeschrieben sein muss. Mich hat zum Beispiel selbst die relativ lange Straßenpassage am zweiten Tag zwischen Landeck und St. Anton gestört. Deshalb habe ich mir die Zeit genehmen und dort in Ruhe recherchiert. Dabei habe eine alternative schöne Strecke gefunden, die zu großen Teilen abseits der Hauptstraße verläuft. Auch an verschiedenen anderen Stellen gibt es Trails und Schotterpisten statt Straßen und Radwege. Dabei bleibt grundsätzlich die klassische und bewährte Strecke erhalten.
> Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Ideen hier im Forum.
> Link hier
> 
> Albi



Guten Morgen ALBI!

Ein wunderschöner Abschnitt ins Verwalltal ist auch auf dem alten Weg  zu fahren. Dieser startet nach der großen S-Kurve und verläuft paralell rechts oberhalb der Strasse hinein und mündet direkt zum Stausee! Im Winter denke ich das, dass auch die Loipe ist!


----------



## DocB (9. August 2012)

Hallo Albi, toll!
Finde die Variante 2 mit allen Verbesserungen leider nicht als Download in Deinem Shop... Würde das gerne mal im September ausprobieren und habe aber nicht genug Zeit, alles händisch ins GPS zu klopfen...


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> Hallo Albi, toll!
> Finde die Variante 2 mit allen Verbesserungen leider nicht als Download in Deinem Shop... Würde das gerne mal im September ausprobieren und habe aber nicht genug Zeit, alles händisch ins GPS zu klopfen...



dafür brauchst du eigentlich keinen gps-track. schau einfach mal in eine karte, die wegführung ist ziemlich einfach, die alternative zur straße hoch nach st. anton sogar so offensichtlich, das wir sie schon vor jahren gefahren sind ohne wirklich danach gesucht zu haben.


----------



## DocB (9. August 2012)

Danke! 
Und der Rest der Variante V2, vor allem die Trail-Abfahrten?
Ich weiß, eigentlich sollte man sich mehr kümmern, aber wenn der Albi die Tracks doch schon "auf der Speicherkarte hat", man muss ja nicht unbedingt alles doppelt machen - genieße ich doch lieber die Alpen!
Und ja, ich bin aus der Generation, als es noch kein GPS gab, und kann ganz gut Karten lesen 
Allen, die hier mitarbeiten, nochmal Danke an dieser Stelle


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2012)

eben noch mal genauer durchgesehen - imho sind auch die meisten trailalternativen relativ easy zu finden, erst recht, da sie ja ausreichend gut beschrieben sind auf der homepage. nicht so leicht ist es am letzten tag - da ist die wegführung nicht ganz so offensichtlich. da würde ich mir auch auf alle fälle mti der karte was zusammenbasteln, um nicht dauernd an abzweigen zu stehen.


----------



## transalbi (7. Dezember 2012)

Habe im Sommer 2013 weiter recherchiert. Nun aktualisierte v2-Optionen online:

http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route-v2/index.php

Einige Passagen habe ich auch in die Hauptroute übernommen, wie z.B. den Abschnitt abseits der Straße zwischen Flirsch und St. Anton (2. Tag). Wie gesagt, v2 sind Optionen für zusätzliche Abschnitte mit mehr Trail etc. Die kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Zum Beispiel am ersten Tag über den Eibsee. Das hab ich mir mal angeschaut. Wenn es bergab nicht ein paar nette Trails gegeben hätte, würde ich es nicht reingenommen haben, weil für mich nicht so richtig schlüssig. Aber  das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden. An den folgenden Tagen gibt es kaum was zu optimieren, was nicht schon drin wäre. Interessant ist meiner Meinung nach bei der v2-Option am 5. Tag über den Passo Foppa/Mortirola. Die v2 über Val Bighera/Val Grande wertet die Variante deutlich auf. Wenn sie angenommen wird, wäre das auch etwas für die klassische Route. Das wird man dann sehen, wenn der Schnee weg ist.

Albi

Albi


----------



## toyoraner (8. Dezember 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Interessant ist meiner Meinung nach bei der v2-Option am 5. Tag über den Passo Foppa/Mortirola. Die v2 über Val Bighera/Val Grande wertet die Variante deutlich auf. Wenn sie angenommen wird, wäre das auch etwas für die klassische Route. Das wird man dann sehen, wenn der Schnee weg ist.
> 
> Albi
> 
> Albi


 

Wir haben diese Variante bereits nach deinem Facebook-Post im Juni für unsere Transalp 2013 eingeplant  , mit dem Unterschied, das wir dann ab Vezza D.Oglio Richtung Süden abbiegen gen Breno und dann weiter über den Passo di Croce Domini und den Tremalzo. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## transalbi (6. Dezember 2015)

Albrecht-Route v2 aktualisiert mit neuem Gallo-Trail am Gaviapass.

http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route-v2/#details5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (1. März 2016)

Im Zuge der Neugestaltung meiner Website habe ich den Bericht zur v2 aktualisiert. Hier schon mal eine Vorschau.
http://neu.transalp.info/albrecht-route-v2


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2016)

Na Glückwunsch zur neuen Seite. Sieht modern aus. Dieses Mal hast du vorgelegt 
Ich habe noch nicht mal Pläne für eine Neugestaltung ...


----------



## jodama (20. Dezember 2016)

Servus, 
vielen Dank für die geniale Route! Sind sie jetzt schon in 2 Varianten gefahren. Die trails sind abwechslungsreich und teilweise etwas anspruchsvoll. (Fimberpass) Das 2. mal mit Schroffenpass und Uina-Schlucht. 

Ich hab auch ein Video der V2 erstellt: 

Teil 1:





Teil 2: 





Viel Spaß beim anschauen.
Grüße Jodama


P.s. Das nächste Video dann mit wackelfreien Gimbal Aufnahmen ;-)


----------



## transalbi (3. Januar 2017)

Aktuelle Infos zur v2 nun online: http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/v2


----------

